# Halloween Ideas Needed!!



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

With the holiday not far away, we are cramped for time coming up with a good costume!! I know I have not changed the profile thing, but I have a new horse named Jay. He is a gray. I'm thinking we could build off of that? Here are RULED OUT ideas:
Indian War Pony
Safari
Bo Peep
Clowns
Hula
Racing Stripes


I need something creative to "wow" the judges, and I am willing to paint my horse. Please sprinkle some of your creative juices on me!


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I would love to see a grey dressed up as a zombie/mummy. Wrap bandages around him where ever you can, paint on "blood" that kind of thing. Dress yourself up that way as well.

ETA: I've always wanted to enter a costume class as a knight with cardboard armor on me AND my horse, spray painted silver, and the skirt around the horse and the reins and the whole nine yards.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought about that, but decided nay- we don't have enough time. Any other ideas?


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Sorry, it double posted!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we had a girl who painted her grey horse yellow and black as a bumble bee then got a queen bee costume to ride in.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Any other ideas? I do like the bumble bee


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Zombies?
Or, zombie attack survivors? You could use fake blood to make a couple handprints on your horse. 
:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought of another idea. Cover a cooler or other thin blanket with cotton batting stuff from the fabric store for your horse and dress yourself up as little bo peep or a shepherd with a crook.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

lol Kenda thats already on her no-go list


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> lol Kenda thats already on her no-go list


Oh! Oops didn't notice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

It's good ... I am also considering Cruella and Jay will be a dalmatian?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm dressing Henny as a zombie football player and I'm going to be his zombie cheerleader muahaha. He has a "helmet" and a jersey. I'm going to splatter blood and wipe dirt all over him and ruffle up his hair and make him look crazy!


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

That's interesting! It gives me some ideas... you know those fancy, cute, expensive outfits, like the ones from Horse Tailor? I found a used once-mardi gras one on another website for a third of the price! We are considering buying it!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

To me a grey horse reminds me of a ghost.

Deck him out with scraps of grey tattered fabric here and there.
Cobwebs in the mane and tail.
Silver glitter.

You ride him as a phantom bride.
Pale white skin, hollows around your eyes with makeup, pale hair and tattered bride dress.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, the costume went WAY UP in price, so it's out! I am willing to have someone sew Jay a costume, but what costume do we do? I found some neat pictures, but they are "too much work" for my creative abilities! I need more!!!


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Isabella and I are going as "Hippies" . Very cheap way to go. Already had a tie dye shirt and flared jeans. Went to the Halloween Store and got some hippie accessories like large peace sign medallions and headbands. Isabella will have flowers attached to her mane and tail. I am covering my bareback pad in material that has peace signs all over it. She will be sporting a headband too!


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm being a princess riding my unicorn


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm doing Superman. I also considered bride and groom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

how about a zombie cowgirl on her zombie horse? adds a little twist on the normal it wouldn't be too hard to pull off just lots of blood and making him look half dead which also shouldn't be to difficult..or since he is gray a phantom stallion? you can be the ghost cowgirl.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks you all for the ideas! I decided on the Condiments: I am painting a black "S" on Jay and putting on a ketchup costume. My friend's (who is helping me) dark colored horse will be sporting a white "P" and my friend will be mustard. We will have another person wear a hamburger hat with signs (like the Chick-Fil-A cow wears) that say: "Practice Safe Lunch... Use Condiments"... Well, since there will be children there, we will either win or come in dead last .


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

P.S... I will post pictures!


----------

